# Some 'Wolfies' for bearswede!



## Black_Boogers (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Ron!  Thought you might want to see some of the 'Wolfies' occupying my den! []

 They do come in some great colors. don't they!!

 From left to right...Topaz, Deep Olive, Gasoline/Peach Puce, Grass Green, Citron, Dark Aqua/Teal, and, Light Honey-Amber w/just a touch of Olive.  The two on the right are iron-pontiled.  BTW, I love your new OP teal!  I don't have an OP one yet, but I'm still looking!

 Regards,

 Rick


----------



## capsoda (Jan 14, 2006)

Very Very nice Rick, that is the best grouping of UFs I've seen. I'm am so jelous.[&:]

 MY wife says " What, No Cobalt." [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh Yeah!!!  Thanks Warren for reminding me!!  I forgot the Cobalt one! []







 [][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]

 Rick


----------



## capsoda (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh man, you are killing me.[&:]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 14, 2006)

Warren...

 Check out the background...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice rainbow, Rick...

 I sold my iron pontiled pint... Looking for another one... I'll have to get a pic of the entire brood...


 Ron


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 15, 2006)

WOW some great Wolfies... Here is a large size pontilled example whittled to death!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah I know Ron but its still killin me. And your talking about a pontiled pint. 
 an I'm dieing.


----------



## bearswede (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey, Mike...

 Nice one!!!

 Here's my Alpha Wolfie...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jan 15, 2006)

Color...


----------



## bearswede (Jan 15, 2006)

Pontil...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2006)

Niceun Ron.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 15, 2006)

.Nice Wolfes all.

 Ron I got the pictures finally send me your address and ill buy the bottle. Thanks for putting up with the email problems[]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's the Wolfepack...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh man, I have got to get some more Wolf.

 Very nice pack Ron.


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey earlyglass,

 Love the whittle!  What's with the "Schiedam" in small letters?  Way cool!

 Rick


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jan 16, 2006)

Excellent grouping, Ron!  Man, "I LOVE Wolfies", too!

 Hope you find that IP pint you're looking for.  Can I interest you in Cobalt one?? [][]

 Thanks for sharing your 'pack'!

 Rick


----------



## bearswede (Jan 17, 2006)

> What's with the "Schiedam" in small letters?


 
 Hey, Rick...

 My O.P. Wolfie has the same deal... I wonder if the glass factory and/or narrow time period could be pegged down by that mold variant?

 Ron


----------



## Black_Boogers (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron,

 I'm not sure about narrowing down the time period, unless Mike's (and other lower case variants) are pontiled also.  But as to the glass factory, you may be on to something there.

 I can group some of my Wolfies based on the style of the embossed lettering.  The embossing on my large sized Peach Puce and the Citron one is similiar enough to have come from the same factory.  But, I'm also wondering about all the differences I've seen with the "S" in "WOLFE'S" that I've seen.  On my pints, I've got a large "S", not what I call 'crowded'; a small "S" which I call 'crowded'; a "no S" variant; and, of course there's the "backwards S" ones that I don't have an example of, yet.

 Large "S", not crowded:





 Small "S", crowded:





 No "S":





 I would think that different glass factories could be identified by similarities and/or differences in the embossing styles, but I'm going to stick to the bases to get a timeframe for dates of manufacture.

 Okay, now my brain hurts ...... [8|]

 Rick


----------



## annie44 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thought I'd add a picture of my two favorite Wolfe's!


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 9, 2006)

I think everyone here has to get together and try to discover how many varients there really are. Assign them all numbers or codes, like the other books do. This can be the making of a new bottle book. If you don't do it, some else eventually will. And it might be me.


----------



## annie44 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll buy a signed copy when you've finished the book!!  Sounds like a great idea, but a difficult task!


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (Sep 16, 2006)

them are some BEAUTIFUL BOTTLES and beautiful colors. I reckon I love Wolfie's too!!!


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 10, 2007)

did someone say wolfe's?  I've acquired a few more since this pic too!  And yes, they are all wolfe's, all different, except the first aqua bottle cut off in the pic...


----------



## earlyglass (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a beautiful Wolfe for sale, if anyone is interested... It is a whittled teal example, iron pontil and with a full label. One of the best examples I have ever seen. It would make a nice centerpiece of a Wolfe collection!

http://www.bottleshow.com/(5yvhtsae4bb1ry55xmujog55)/showitem.aspx?guid=a3ed5348787e4fea8be715339811359e


----------

